# Sons Eagle Scout project



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 30, 2017)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I took the day off fri and my son and I precut all of the pieces for his project. He is replacing a footbridge on a local schools nature trail. The old one was unusable. We had already removed it earlier and set our new support piers in the creek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So today we loaded the trucks at 7:00 and got to it. Went to start the generator and first pull the rope breaks. Urg. Went and got parts and fixed it and got to work. All the wood had to be walked about 75 yards in the woods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Was so glad to get it done today. All that's left now is to paint it after the wood drys some. It spans 22' and the student can enjoy their trail again.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 30, 2017)

It's been a long process getting it done but I'm proud of him tackling a major project. My son has also committed to joining the Air Force after he graduates. This old man is tired after today.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice job and sure to be appreciated by all!  Way to go!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 30, 2017)

Good job and congratulations on having raised a fine young man.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## manley (Oct 1, 2017)

Garrison-Pilcher, huh?
Good on him & you... raising them right!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 1, 2017)

Couple more pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice job!! Tell your son thanks for the commitment to the Air Force. I have a nephew who joined a few months ago. I wish I had joined the military after high school, but I didn't and now it's too late.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 2, 2017)

manley said:


> Garrison-Pilcher, huh?
> Good on him & you... raising them right!



Yep that's the place. Thank you.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 2, 2017)

naildrvr said:


> Nice job!! Tell your son thanks for the commitment to the Air Force. I have a nephew who joined a few months ago. I wish I had joined the military after high school, but I didn't and now it's too late.


   Thank you we are proud of him.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 2, 2017)

Nicely done!  Congratulations to him on a fine project.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 4, 2017)

Super congrats on raising a fine young man!


AWESOME Looking bridge too!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks y'all


----------



## MAGA (Nov 2, 2017)

Good work right there and Congrats on the Eagle Scout achievement


----------



## kawigirl (Mar 22, 2018)

What a great project, job well done guys!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice Eagle Project. Congrats on raising a fine lad!


----------



## Triple C (Mar 23, 2018)

Eagle Scout...A very rare accomplishment and something he will take with him the rest of his life.  Great project too!  Thx for sharing.


----------

